# Getting This Rhom?



## Sylar_92

Heres a piranha which someone has offered me for $50, Im going to sell my reds soon and will have a empty 55gal. The vid says it is a black diamond but from the vid I can see that the piranha has a red throat and kinda see it's scales reflecting off purple which makes me think it might be a sanchezi. This is just a wild guess because of the characteristics I see, but then again I may be wrong. Thanks guy if you can give me a positive ID on this guy.







the purple scale shine can be seen from 0:50 secs to 1min and 12 secs of the vid.
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=2n2vK4GZpDc


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Looks like a big sanchezi to me.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Same here, and wow sylar your a buisness man lol you always have offers to buy or sell something lol


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Looks nice and for 50 I would for sure pick him up.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

looks like a rhom possibly comp. Flank shot pics are alot better for IDs then vids.

If it is a sancehzi its a nice one thought i think the body looks to compressed for a sanchezi.

Whatever it is 50$ is a good price as it looks like a nice fish.


----------



## FEEFA

Looks rhom to me and its a beauty, def pick that thing up


----------



## Smoke

That does not look like a Sanchezi to me... looks like a S. Altuvie... a bit rare and expensive species. If it is Altuvie, it's a steal. Get it...


----------



## maknwar

Yea, what ever it is, it looks awesome. Snatch it up.


----------



## Sylar_92

Yeah the guy said he got as a 4incher at Aquatic Kingdom for $150, and now doesnt want so he gunna sell it to me for $50, I'll take pics once I get it so we can get a positive ID on this guy.



piranha-freak101 said:


> Same here, and wow sylar your a buisness man lol you always have offers to buy or sell something lol


LOL, yeah I keep forgetting to take down my Kijiji ads so people keep contacting me for bussiness. Most of all the local deals I get are fair and the seller has some pretty nice fish. It was only one time I got a offer for 15" blue diamond rhom for 350 also Mark wanted to sell me his black diamond for 150 but someone beat me to the deal.


----------



## Briaan

=)i beat you to it!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Its not a comp or altuvie I can almost bet that. Either a rhom or a big sanchezi. Pics will be sure.


----------



## FEEFA

Briaan said:


> =)i beat you to it!


And now you have it up for sale on another site for 350$


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

FEEFA said:


> =)i beat you to it!


And now you have it up for sale on another site for 350$








[/quote]

Definately


----------



## Dolphinswin

Johnny_Zanni said:


> =)i beat you to it!


And now you have it up for sale on another site for 350$








[/quote]

Definately








[/quote]
what site>?


----------



## Briaan

its called profit, ever hear of business? he only had it for a few months anyways,my priority isnt fish keeping. and the site is kijiji


----------



## FEEFA

Do you seriously think that you're gonna get 350$ for it? You're a private seller not a vendor or lfs.

Let me get that link for ya


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

F


----------



## Briaan

dont hate, ive done nothing wrong, buying and selling isnt illegal or unethical, and it doesn't hurt to try, the price is 300 not 350. ive lost interest in the rhom, and i want to invest in a shoal or grow a rhom from a juvi. some people are too judgmental these days.

Edit: nice piranhafreak.


----------



## FEEFA

Thats quite the sales pitch you have on this fish LOL

Are you still planning the chimple surgery hahahahahaha.

You're right though there is nothing wrong with buying and selling, I just find you and it very amusing

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22323


----------



## Briaan

chinple healed fine, the fish looks great those pictures are from previous posts, and its all about the pitch, no business man gets rich from just being bored n bland


----------



## FEEFA

I seriously doubt that your gonna get rich selling p's, you may just burn some bridges while you're at it though.

Good luck with your sale, hopefully this time it will actually go to the home of a keeper that actually knows what he's doing and will appreciate it


----------



## Briaan

Lol trying sell this one p, not make a business off it,is it that hard to take care of ps? you feed them white fish fillets, shrimp or even better pellets, change 30% water bi weekly, ph should be 6-6.5, keep water in pristine conditions (ammonia nitrates etc low), and treat injuries with higher temp and a bit of salt wont hurt,double normal filtration, and keep the lighting abit dimmer, not rocket science.


----------



## Sylar_92

Starting to think it might be a altuvei but not sure, Purple sanchezi is what Im thinking at the moment


----------



## Dolphinswin

Hello i have a 10 inch true black diamond piranha, for those who dont know, the difference between a black piranha (s. rhombeus) and a black diamond piranha is the shape and scales, on a black piranha it is more "matte" just dark coloured skin, and on a black diamond the scales are very glittery, beautiful, not many black piranhas develop this glitter, more "rare", and the red eyes make it even more fierce looking.

^^^^^ LMFAO.

is the fish in the pics and the video the same?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Either way! I paid less for my BDR that looks nicer.


----------



## Dolphinswin

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Either way! I paid less for my BDR that looks nicer.


you dont have a bdr...


----------



## Briaan

LOL


----------



## Tensa

lol you forget he "has" Ares lol


----------



## Dolphinswin

Briaan said:


> LOL


is that fish the same one as in the video?

Oh yea ares, the monster. Tensa any ideas on naming my rhom when it gets here?


----------



## Tensa

video you mean my avatar? yea. and i say name it Fury after pfury lol or name it furian like off chronicles of riddick lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Dolphinswin said:


> LOL


is that fish the same one as in the video?

Oh yea ares, the monster. Tensa any ideas on naming my rhom when it gets here?
[/quote]

Name it Eros. Also a greek god.


----------



## Sylar_92

name it Zeus, the god of all gods.


----------



## Dolphinswin

what was eros god of?

Tensa, I knew that was ares, i was asking brian if the video was the same as the pics in his for sale add.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Love ahahahahaha


----------



## Tensa

gotcha. DW


----------



## Dolphinswin

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Love ahahahahaha


haha NO. Find me a name, his name cant be fury lol.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Poseiden


----------



## Briaan

The rhom was marks, impallas or something. he has a ad in the canada members callified section " reitrment sale sucks" you'll see the better pictures there


----------



## Dolphinswin

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Poseiden


to long of a name and 2 nerdy.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Fine Hades. Your fish is the devil.


----------



## Dolphinswin

I like it, if you want to give me a few more choices please do it in pm as i dont want people taking your ideas besides me that is!!!! edit your last post.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Just search greek gods if you want something like Ares. Or call him blacky


----------



## Sylar_92

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Fine Hades. Your fish is the devil.


Actually Hades is more of a fallen angel like Lucifer, SATAN is the devil.


----------



## Dolphinswin

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Just search greek gods if you want something like Ares. Or call him blacky


sounds good.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Sylar_92 said:


> Fine Hades. Your fish is the devil.


Actually Hades is more of a fallen angel like Lucifer, SATAN is the devil.
[/quote]

I only care about Ares god of war


----------



## Sylar_92

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Fine Hades. Your fish is the devil.


Actually Hades is more of a fallen angel like Lucifer, SATAN is the devil.
[/quote]

I only care about Ares god of war








[/quote]

yeah sick fish man, How about Kratos? or Oblivion?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Kratos would be a sweet name for a big rhom.


----------



## Dolphinswin

online hades is said to be the god of the underworld. Kratos seems cool to, but so does taz


----------



## Sylar_92

Dolphinswin said:


> online hades is said to be the god of the underworld. Kratos seems cool to, but so does taz


I go by Christain myth and the bible, lol even tough I'am a atheist. I try to come up with more names Dolph.


----------



## Dolphinswin

Sylar_92 said:


> online hades is said to be the god of the underworld. Kratos seems cool to, but so does taz


I go by Christain myth and the bible, lol even tough I'am a atheist. I try to come up with more names Dolph.
[/quote]
it doesnt have to be gods, just any cool name. I dont want to sound nerdy when i tell people what his name is either lmao


----------



## Sylar_92

I got it! JUGGERNAUT! or Behomit.


----------



## Dolphinswin

Sylar_92 said:


> I got it! JUGGERNAUT! or Behomit.


lmao, ill pass on those! lol thanks for the suggestions though!







I hope the rhom comes on wednesday or thurday.


----------



## Sylar_92

I think my piranha looks like a altuvei, what do you guys think? heres a pic of a altuvei, compare it to my link.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Hmmmm possibly but I don't know.


----------



## Dolphinswin

i dont see the link


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Dolphinswin said:


> I got it! JUGGERNAUT! or Behomit.


lmao, ill pass on those! lol thanks for the suggestions though!







I hope the rhom comes on wednesday or thurday.
[/quote]
Post pics when he gets there dolph


----------



## Sylar_92

alright reposted the vid link and the pic above


----------



## Johnny_Zanni




----------



## Dolphinswin

piranha-freak101 said:


> I got it! JUGGERNAUT! or Behomit.


lmao, ill pass on those! lol thanks for the suggestions though!







I hope the rhom comes on wednesday or thurday.
[/quote]
Post pics when he gets there dolph








[/quote]
Will do man. Your sanchezi is still coming right? I seriously wanted this fish to work out for you man especially after paying all that. I guess if i lose my rhom ill be getting out of the hobby.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Dolphinswin said:


> I got it! JUGGERNAUT! or Behomit.


lmao, ill pass on those! lol thanks for the suggestions though!







I hope the rhom comes on wednesday or thurday.
[/quote]
Post pics when he gets there dolph








[/quote]
Will do man. Your sanchezi is still coming right? I seriously wanted this fish to work out for you man especially after paying all that. I guess if i lose my rhom ill be getting out of the hobby.
[/quote]
Thanks i was hoping for the best too.. I guess its gods way of saying hold off on all these fish. Something went wrong with the money order so as of now no .


----------



## Dolphinswin

piranha-freak101 said:


> I got it! JUGGERNAUT! or Behomit.


lmao, ill pass on those! lol thanks for the suggestions though!







I hope the rhom comes on wednesday or thurday.
[/quote]
Post pics when he gets there dolph








[/quote]
Will do man. Your sanchezi is still coming right? I seriously wanted this fish to work out for you man especially after paying all that. I guess if i lose my rhom ill be getting out of the hobby.
[/quote]
Thanks i was hoping for the best too.. I guess its gods way of saying hold off on all these fish. Something went wrong with the money order so as of now no .
[/quote]
NO. Did you send cash?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Yea and to make things worst i sent it to the wrong adress lol


----------



## Dolphinswin

piranha-freak101 said:


> Yea and to make things worst i sent it to the wrong adress lol


dude wholy sh*t! You are the most unlucky person I know! Im the second probably. Why didnt you just go to there website and check? man that sucks.... your kinda screwed.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

I did i was rushing for some reason and probably misspelled something, and ik ik lol


----------



## Dolphinswin

piranha-freak101 said:


> I did i was rushing for some reason and probably misspelled something, and ik ik lol


wherever you sent it call that number and see if they can send it back... If its not a valid adress they usually have a return to sender thing.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Yea im arguing wit money gram tomorrow lol GO POOR PEOPLE YEA!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Dolphinswin

piranha-freak101 said:


> Yea im arguing wit money gram tomorrow lol GO POOR PEOPLE YEA!!!!!! Lol


what is money gram?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Dont feel like explaining , basically just i company that sends your money everywhere and you pay some shipping


----------



## Dolphinswin

piranha-freak101 said:


> Dont feel like explaining , basically just i company that sends your money everywhere and you pay some shipping


so they owe you money than?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

No it was my mistake but i called earlier and they said nobody cashed the gram in so im going to tell them to send it back


----------



## Dolphinswin

piranha-freak101 said:


> No it was my mistake but i called earlier and they said nobody cashed the gram in so im going to tell them to send it back


ok so you might get your money back?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Ridiculous.... Stay on topic you guys, if you wanna discuss names for your fish or future purchases, PM each other.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Dolphinswin said:


> No it was my mistake but i called earlier and they said nobody cashed the gram in so im going to tell them to send it back


ok so you might get your money back?
[/quote]
Yea


----------



## Sylar_92

Going to pickup that Rhom/purple sanchezi/altuvei next week, 20 minute drive from where I'am located. Only thing is the piranha has been eating goldfish as seen in the video, I'm going to have to train the thing to eat shrimp, white fish and pellets once I get it. I'll post pics of it on this thread as well as in the ID section once I buy it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Getting it to eat shrimp and whitefish will be easy. Pellets not so much.


----------



## Dolphinswin

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Ridiculous.... Stay on topic you guys, if you wanna discuss names for your fish or future purchases, PM each other.


the topic has run its course joe... the op is in on the chatter....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Dolphinswin said:


> Ridiculous.... Stay on topic you guys, if you wanna discuss names for your fish or future purchases, PM each other.


the topic has run its course joe... the op is in on the chatter....
[/quote]
If the topic has run its course it can be closed. If you want to change to an entierly differnt question start your own topic. A bit of a tangent is fine but if you have totally unrelated questions either start your own topic or ask it via pm if you were wanting to get the opinions of specific people.


----------



## Sylar_92

alright gunna pick it up next week, I'll post pics soon for ID


----------



## Sylar_92

have to wait a little more before I pick up the piranha moving tanks around house to find better spot for display.


----------



## Sylar_92

Alright guys I been busy this week and havent posted anything on this thread in a long time. I going to pick this piranha up on saturday, Im getting mixed ideas whether this piranha could be a Altuvei or a compressus. I pretty sure it cant be a snchezi because its body shape is different. Heres the link again.http://www.youtube.c...h?v=2n2vK4GZpDc


----------



## Smoke

Sylar_92 said:


> Alright guys I been busy this week and havent posted anything on this thread in a long time. I going to pick this piranha up on saturday, Im getting mixed ideas whether this piranha could be a Altuvei or a compressus. I pretty sure it cant be a snchezi because its body shape is different. Heres the link again.http://www.youtube.c...h?v=2n2vK4GZpDc


Either my internet is down, or that link doesn't work. Either ways, just go get the darn thing already so we can all check it out in its awesomeness!


----------



## Briaan

Smoke said:


> Alright guys I been busy this week and havent posted anything on this thread in a long time. I going to pick this piranha up on saturday, Im getting mixed ideas whether this piranha could be a Altuvei or a compressus. I pretty sure it cant be a snchezi because its body shape is different. Heres the link again.2n2vK4GZpDc[/MEDIA]]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=2n2vK4GZpDc


Either my internet is down, or that link doesn't work. Either ways, just go get the darn thing already so we can all check it out in its awesomeness!








[/quote]
I fixed the link


----------



## Ja'eh

Briaan said:


> chinple healed fine, the fish looks great those pictures are from previous posts, and its all about the pitch, no business man gets rich from just being bored n bland


You're funny....you gonna get rich now by selling fish for five times what you payed for? Good luck getting that much for it on kijiji...no one is gonna pay $350 for a compressus and on top of that you just destroyed any creditability you may or may not have had on this site. Here's a word of advice.....if you're gonna rip people off than you should do a better job of covering your tracks.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Ja said:


> chinple healed fine, the fish looks great those pictures are from previous posts, and its all about the pitch, no business man gets rich from just being bored n bland


You're funny....you gonna get rich now by selling fish for five times what you payed for? Good luck getting that much for it on kijiji...no one is gonna pay $350 for a compressus and on top of that you just destroyed any creditability you may or may not have had on this site. Here's a word of advice.....if you're gonna rip people off than you should do a better job of covering your tracks.
[/quote]

I agree. Especially since there was a 5" comp on kijiji for $60


----------



## Sylar_92

Alright, thanks to Briaan I have some pics of my new piranha just need some professional feed back on what type of piranha is it. I know its a Serra but Iam stuck on weither its a comp, large purple sanchezi or an altuvei. So far I have 1 reply for altuvei, 2 replies for comp and 1 relpy for large purple sanchezi. If anyone else wants to take a crack at guessing this fish your more than wlecome. Here are the pics Briaan took of the piranha, you can also view them on his thread for the ID of this fish. Thanks in advance guys.







Also since one day has passed sinced I got it, the piranha has become very comfortable again. He is showing his colours nicely and is finger chasing. Most dominant features are his ruby red eyes, purple diamond scales and his orange-red throat and gill plates.


----------



## Briaan

Ja said:


> chinple healed fine, the fish looks great those pictures are from previous posts, and its all about the pitch, no business man gets rich from just being bored n bland


You're funny....you gonna get rich Znow by selling fish for five times what you payed for? Good luck getting that much for it on kijiji...no one is gonna pay $350 for a compressus and on top of that you just destroyed any creditability you may or may not have had on this site. Here's a word of advice.....if you're gonna rip people off than you should do a better job of covering your tracks.
[/quote]

I agree. Especially since there was a 5" comp on kijiji for $60








[/quote]
Zanni again don't assume things, you love to make yourself look like a fool don't you?


----------



## Briaan

I can see how you got confused about the fish, when Sylar said he wanted to buy marks Rhom, but someone beat me it, that's what I beat him to, not the fish that he's talking about in this thread, I m the one who drove Sylar to pickup the fish, there's another thread with the video of the comp/ altuvi/ sanchezi which ever one it is, pending id.


----------



## Ja'eh

Well if I miss read it than well...... um yeah whatever....ahh sorry I guess.


----------

